# sears craftsman brushwacker 31cc



## cdeutsch (Jun 21, 2006)

I have a 5 yr old weedeater(sears brushwacker 31cc).Gas sat in it all winter, so had tbl starting this spring.Cleaned carb & got it running but it won't run full throttle(stalls).Dies when I try to accelerate engine. Brought it to a small engine shop, they went through it and it ran for about an hour ok, then back to original problem.Brought it back in, they readjusted but said the compression is 60 & that's the best they can make it run with this compression. What should the compression be? Would the compression go bad just sitting the winter? Do I need to find another shop. Thanks in advance.
Cliff


----------



## tom tilson (May 1, 2006)

Strange it sat over winter, used to run and now compression is low. If it ran for an hour, why would it all of a sudden quit after running an hour? The engine may be running lean under load, overheating and then cutting off. Try this, find the hi speed needle valve and back it out, ccw !/4 to 3/8 turn. For two bucks, I would also install a new plug. Make sure the muffler is not stopped up. Let us know please, if any change>


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Specs on that engine is 110-120 but they will normally run with compression as low as 90. If you ran the engine lean then you could have scored the piston and cylinder.


----------



## cdeutsch (Jun 21, 2006)

*sears brushwaker 31cc*

If I have scored the piston & cylinder, does it pay to have it rebuit?


----------



## cdeutsch (Jun 21, 2006)

*Mixture Adjustments*

Also, is there a trick to the mixture adjustments? When trying to adjust these screws(with a jewelry screwdriver(tiny), the screws do not move and cannot seem to make a difference.


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

The parts will run about 60 bucks, labor about 50. Value = up to you 

Generally you want to start out with about 1 3/4 turns out from fully closed and go from there.


----------



## fishboy (Jun 26, 2006)

I have a similar dilemma with a Weed-eater brand xt85. I guess it is 15 years old and will run for a second or two, new fuel, spark bulb, rebuilt carb and I should have checked this first but compression is 60 psi as well. I don't know what it should be.
I am in the same boat?
Thanks
David


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

The compression would have to be at least 90psi for it to run properly.


----------



## fishboy (Jun 26, 2006)

Thanks!


----------

